# Ac Trips Breaker



## mazzrim2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello, I have a new 23rs and have taken it out a few times but it has always been dry camping. Well we took it to a full hookup camp site recently and everything seems to be working correctly except the AC unit.
It will cool really well but only run for 1.5-2.0 hrs then it pops the breaker inside the camper.

I can reset the breaker and it again works fine for an hr or 2. We were not using any other power at the time except a couple of inside lights. Does anyone have any ideas before I haul it back to the dealer and have them check it out? maybe a weak circuit breaker?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I usually only blow a fuse if i run the A/C and the microwave at the same time...

Your compressor could be "bad" and drawing too much amperage and thus blowing...

Personally I would call the Carrier A/C folks (get the number from off the front of your Instruction Book) first and talk to them -- they will probably send a tech out to look at it or tell you where to take it to for the Carrier rep to look at it.. ... your RV service dealer (who most of them aren't even A/C certified is going to poke around with it with a stiick and tell you its OK and not to use the Microwave -- LOL)

But yes -- it could be a weak Circuit Breaker -- Does it feel warm/Hot to the touch???

I had a "weak" GFI swtich in the bathroom of the trailer and it would trip if you looked at it wrong...


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Check your 30amp shore power connector. You might not be making a good connection therefor not getting a full 120v to the a/c. Check for any melting around the plug blades.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ditto with Ghostly. We had a similar problem with ours. The only difference ours would trip the breaker just as the compressor would kick on. Keystone replaced the entire unit. They are not serviceable so you will get a new one if it is the compressor. Just make sure you find a Keystone dealer that deals with Carrier.

Chris


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bill H said:


> Check your 30amp shore power connector. You might not be making a good connection therefor not getting a full 120v to the a/c. Check for any melting around the plug blades.


Bill makes a good point. Check your voltage. My breaker kept tripping as well...but only at one campground. Plug your trailer into a good source and check it out. If it still trips, there is something wrong on the trailer end.

Good luck
Thor


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

We had the same pronlem on our 2006 23RS. The factorty forgot to install a freeze switch.
Dealer checked out the AC and then pulled the AC apart after they replicated the problem and found it was missing the freeze siwtch and put one in. No problems since then.

Check the AC on several different power sources to make sure that you don't have a low voltage problem. Or check the AC with a meter.
If you don't have a power problem, take it back to the dealer and get them to check it out.

Good luck


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine blew the breaker twice, not as often as your describing. Also had a loud whine on shut down. The dealer replaced the unit and haven't had a problem since. But I agree try it plugged into several sources to see if continues to happen. If it only happens at that campground or camp site it's problem a problem with their power not your A/C.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Gilligan might have forgotten to tighten the wire under the breaker screw making it heat up and trip the breaker.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Gilligan might have forgotten to tighten the wire under the breaker screw making it heat up and trip the breaker.
> 
> John


And johnp2000 isn't kidding either. There have been instances reported where lugs in the breaker box are not tightened properly, causing high resistance and heat. "Lugs" refers to the screws that tighten down on the various wires, securing them (only if properly tightened).

Bill


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Getting low shore power, voltage goes down and the current goes up popping the circuit breaker. I would check the voltage.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

N7OQ said:


> Getting low shore power, voltage goes down and the current goes up popping the circuit breaker. I would check the voltage.


Agreed. Check the simple stuff and eliminate the obvious first.

1. Low voltage coming from campground (happens often)
2. Loose connection in fuse panel or elsewhere.
3. Bad connection at trailer main plug-in. (worn out camground recepticle)


----------



## mazzrim2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Man I love this site, always fast responce here. Thanks for all your advice, I will check my shore power and panel for loose connections then move on from there.


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

I am day 2 into a 15 day road trip and I have started to have exactly the same problem, except it doesn't run an hour or two...maybe 20 minutes. First night in Moab, 101 degrees, everyone running A/C. I don't hear theirs shutting off, just ours. Tonight, Kaysville UT, 95 degrees, not as many A/Cs running, same symptoms...runs great for a while then pops and then pops regularly.

Per the forum, took the cover off the converter, checked all screws to make sure they are tight (several were loose, I thought that would do it), doesn't seem to matter what appliances I have on at the time (tried fridge on gas, no hot water heater on, AC only...pop after 15 minutes; tried AC with everything else on (no Microwave), 15 minutes, pop.

I'm going to try and find an RV dealer in Boise who can look at it tomorrow...know of any?

Thanks.
Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Getting low shore power, voltage goes down and the current goes up popping the circuit breaker. I would check the voltage.


Agreed. Check the simple stuff and eliminate the obvious first.

1. Low voltage coming from campground (happens often)
2. Loose connection in fuse panel or elsewhere.
3. Bad connection at trailer main plug-in. (worn out camground recepticle)
[/quote]

Ditto!!

Eric


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

Voltage at the CG is right at 120 (per my cheap meter).
I've tightened all of the connections in the converter.
Main plug is good.

I have a hunch it has to do with fluctuating CG voltage. It's later now and there are many 'new' ones plugging in.

Is there anything that can be done about the fluctuation voltages?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

skywaterbanjo said:


> Voltage at the CG is right at 120 (per my cheap meter).
> I've tightened all of the connections in the converter.
> Main plug is good.
> 
> ...


There are transformers you can buy to put in between the shore power and your trailer that will control voltage fucuations but they are spendy. Hughes Autoformer


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

We just got our camper and brought it home, it's a 23RS. We were packing it up and working on it last night so we plugged it in at home with an adapter and ran the A/C because it was really hot inside. After about 1 hour it turned off, no pop or anything. The lights were still on on the unit but it was silent and not cooling anything. I also noticed when I tried to use one of the plugs in the camper for a nightlight, that it didn't work. We are just trying to figure things out, we aren't used to having a trailer, or hitch, or anything that has to do with electrical/gas powering this trailer, so I get confused at some of the words used on here or where it's located in our Trailer.

It's frustrating to be a noobie! I just don't want to break anything before we actually get to camp!

Thanks in advance for your help!

Cari


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cari said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We just got our camper and brought it home, it's a 23RS. We were packing it up and working on it last night so we plugged it in at home with an adapter and ran the A/C because it was really hot inside. After about 1 hour it turned off, no pop or anything. The lights were still on on the unit but it was silent and not cooling anything. I also noticed when I tried to use one of the plugs in the camper for a nightlight, that it didn't work. We are just trying to figure things out, we aren't used to having a trailer, or hitch, or anything that has to do with electrical/gas powering this trailer, so I get confused at some of the words used on here or where it's located in our Trailer.
> 
> ...


Your lights are running off the battery so that is why you can loose the AC and not the lights. You may have tripped the breaker in the house. Start at the house and work your way to the trailer checking the outlet and cords for power. If you tripped the GFI in the trailer it is located in the bathroom.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Cari said:


> we plugged it in at home *with an adapter *


What kind of adapter??? is it a 30 amp to 15 amp so that it fits in a normal household outlet??


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, we figured we'd need it for the campground too.



hurricaneplumber said:


> we plugged it in at home *with an adapter *


What kind of adapter??? is it a 30 amp to 15 amp so that it fits in a normal household outlet??
[/quote]


----------

